# Was ist mit dem Team 2013?



## c0rtez (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen (speziell die Radon Vertreter hier),

ich beobachte auf Facebook mit Spannung die neuen Bilder.
So ziemlich jedes Model wurde schon gezeigt, aber was ist mit dem Team?

Und... sehr viele 29er... hat das was zu bedeuten? Geht Radon jetzt stark auf den 29er Markt?

Ich persönlich mag die Dinger mal gar nicht, aber jedem das sein


----------



## c0rtez (22. Juli 2012)

Sind die Leute von Radon hier nicht mehr aktiv?
War gerade mal bei Radon-Bonn auf der Profilseite, der war schon ewig nicht mehr hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. Juli 2012)

Radon-Bonn meldet sich auch nicht mehr, seit es damals diesen Eklat gab  Aber ein anderer Mitarbeiter bzw. zumindest ist es ein anderer Forums-Acc.


----------



## c0rtez (22. Juli 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Radon-Bonn meldet sich auch nicht mehr, seit es damals diesen Eklat gab  Aber ein anderer Mitarbeiter bzw. zumindest ist es ein anderer Forums-Acc.



was für ein Eklat?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie gabs hier n Flamewar zwischen ihm und einem (oder warens mehrere? weiß nicht mehr genau) User. Ich kann mich nicht mehr richtig erinnern, aber er hat sich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere irgendwann etwas im Ton vergriffen, nachdem er vorher mehrfach gereizt und beleidigt worden ist. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr! Ist nämlich schon ne Weile her und ich erinner mich nicht mehr richtig


----------



## cubation (22. Juli 2012)

... denk vielleicht auch daran, dass wir Wochenende haben  


Thomas


----------



## c0rtez (28. Juli 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> ... denk vielleicht auch daran, dass wir Wochenende haben
> 
> 
> Thomas



jetzt waren aber jawohl genug Werktage da

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wir sind noch da  Der Thread muss uns durch die Lappen gegangen sein. Also: Alle konkreten Details und Infos zu den neuen Räder erfahrt Ihr zur Eurobike. Die ist Ende August, also gar nicht mehr soo lange hin. Aber schaut auch regelmäßig auf unsere Webseite. Dort werden wir mit Sicherheit noch das ein oder andere Detail veröffentlichen. Und Fotos gibts leider erst, wenn die Räder fertig sind.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## trialelmi (31. Juli 2012)

Oder auf fb gucken, da sind die auch vertreten.


----------



## c0rtez (31. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Oder auf fb gucken, da sind die auch vertreten.



hab doch oben schon geschrieben das ich bei fb gucke dort alle auftauchen aber das team halt nicht 

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## trialelmi (1. August 2012)

Dann ist mein Tipp ab Heute in den Kalender zu schauen. Jeden Tag gibts ein Highlight dazu auf http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/startseite_id_5222_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2012)

Sobald das ZR Team da ist, werden auch Fotos davon gemacht! Dann kommt's auch in unseren Eurobike Countdown Kalender!


----------



## friesenspiess (1. August 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen (speziell die Radon Vertreter hier),
> 
> ich beobachte auf Facebook mit Spannung die neuen Bilder.
> So ziemlich jedes Model wurde schon gezeigt, aber was ist mit dem Team?
> ...


 Die 29er werden die 26er ablösen. Die meisten Marken werden für 2013 einen deutlich größeren Anteil 29er als 26er Modelle anbieten. In den USA ist das Thema 26" bereits Geschichte.
Bei Radon waren alle vier 29er Modelle nach nur 6 Wochen ausverkauft!


----------



## c0rtez (1. August 2012)

ich hoffe nicht das du recht hast...

ich finde 29er einfach nur kacke
die agilität ist einfach blöd und vorallem habe ich noch kein einziges 29er gesehen (egal von welchem hersteller) welches nicht einfach nur abgrundtief beschissen aussieht

RADON BITTE MACHT AUCH WEITERHIN 26er ich will mir wahrscheinlich nächstes jahr ein Slide oder Skeen zulegen aber bitte in aktueller Version des Jahres und als 26er


----------



## konamatze (2. August 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Die 29er werden die 26er ablösen. Die meisten Marken werden für 2013 einen deutlich größeren Anteil 29er als 26er Modelle anbieten. In den USA ist das Thema 26" bereits Geschichte.
> Bei Radon waren alle vier 29er Modelle nach nur 6 Wochen ausverkauft!



Der Markt in Amerika ist aber ein anderer als hier!

 Gruß Matze


----------



## jonson123 (2. August 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht das du recht hast...
> 
> ich finde 29er einfach nur kacke
> die agilität ist einfach blöd und vorallem habe ich noch kein einziges 29er gesehen (egal von welchem hersteller) welches nicht einfach nur abgrundtief beschissen aussieht
> ...



ganz deiner Meinung, bevor ich mir ein 29" kaufen würde lass ich das biken ganz sein 

joe


----------

